# ACSI 2016 rate bands



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

It appear the price structure will change again slightly for 2016.

There will be 5 price bands, instead of 4 in 2015.

The new price bands are: €11; €13; €15; €17 & €19

So one € euro lower on at the bottom end, and €1 euro more at the top end.

Apparently, there will be more than 200 additional locations included, compared to this year.

More details in the link:

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-acsi2016/campingcard-acsi-combi-subscription-2016.html

And I see on Vicarious Books' website that - as of today - they now have the 2016 ACSI books in stock, and they are being despatched this week to folk who have pre-ordered from them.

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/ACSI2016ACSI.html

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I have mine on auto renewal subscription directly from ACSI, be interesting to see when mine turns up !!

Interestingly a lot of UK sites are now in the ACSI system, we stayed at one a while back and they actually converted the euro rate to pounds when I booked and charged me the exact conversion (rather than "rounding it up" which some have TRIED to do to me in the past :wink2

Andy


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I have an idea that Vicarious Books despatch the ACSI ordered books in the UK, unless anyone knows differently, usually after they have despatched their own orders!!!


David


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

klyne said:


> I have an idea that Vicarious Books despatch the ACSI ordered books in the UK, unless anyone knows differently, usually after they have despatched their own orders!!!
> 
> David


Interesting suggestion - I've no idea if that is the case. But you can certainly see the logic of Vicarious providing the distribution service in the UK for ACSI.

Postage or courier service for shipping the two books and map (approaching 850gms) to each customer directly from the Netherlands would be pretty expensive. It certainly is if sending parcels the other way: from UK to mainland Europe - and confident it is similar from mainland to here.

Whereas, they would only need to arrange a single delivery to Vicarious - might even be a small/medium van driven from Netherlands, which isn't far from Folkestone (Vicarious' base).

The only other observation I'd make - either 2 or 3 years ago, I bought my copy through the Camping and Caravanning Club - and the ACSI books actually carried C&CC branding. Not sure if they still do?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

My books definitely came from Holland last year which makes the delivery charge of 2 Euros very good value. One other observation, ACSI are now offering the 2016 Camping Card AND the 2016 App for a combined price of 11.95 Euros (excluding del). This effectively means that you are getting the App for free. Their website says that if you have already ordered and paid for the 2016 CC you can get the App free by subscribing to the 2017 CC now. Members get the combined deal for 1Euro less but I am not entirely sure what constitutes a member. I thought that as a 'subscriber' to the CC , that would make me a member but apparently not. Perhaps you need to get the ID card to be classed as a member. As much as I love ACSI, I do find their website incredibly confusing at times.

Andy


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We always order direct from ACSI rather than via third party (eg Vicarious) . Cheaper and gets to us quicker.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Mrplodd
You mentioned a lot more UK campsites in ACSI now. 
The number used to be quite small and along the south.
As I wont be getting mine until Jan can you tell me how many UK campsites are in ACSI in 2016?
Ian


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

When did yours arrive, Nomad, as I've ordered from ACSI this year and hope it arrives before we leave end of next week?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> My books definitely came from Holland last year which makes the delivery charge of 2 Euros very good value. One other observation, ACSI are now offering the 2016 Camping Card AND the 2016 App for a combined price of 11.95 Euros (excluding del). This effectively means that you are getting the App for free. Their website says that if you have already ordered and paid for the 2016 CC you can get the App free by subscribing to the 2017 CC now. Members get the combined deal for 1Euro less but I am not entirely sure what constitutes a member. I thought that as a 'subscriber' to the CC , that would make me a member but apparently not. Perhaps you need to get the ID card to be classed as a member. As much as I love ACSI, I do find their website incredibly confusing at times.
> 
> Andy


I think that if you have a rolling DD and have registered with the site you are a member - but like you I find that the website is confusing and unclear about this. However I cannot find a reference to the app being free for next year


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Yaxley said:


> Mrplodd
> You mentioned a lot more UK campsites in ACSI now.
> The number used to be quite small and along the south.
> As I wont be getting mine until Jan can you tell me how many UK campsites are in ACSI in 2016?
> Ian


As an aside but on the subject of UK ACSI sites, we've just emailed ACSI to let them know that of the 8 sites we stayed on in Wales and the South West in 2015, all but one either simply made the prices up or offered a "discount" off their standard pitch fee. None of these 7 sites' prices bore any resemblance to the ACSI Euro rate, taking into account the Euro to GBP rate on the day. We also contacted sites that we had no intention of staying on and got the same "make the price up" attitude.

Some sites even said they'd set their ACSI "rate" at the start of their season when the Euro worked in their favour (1.25) but when we stayed it would have been 1.35-1.38.. ACSI have told us that many of the UK sites for 2015 have pulled out for 2016. Unless ACSI explain to the sites what's what, looks like in most cases that we'll not be paying the true ACSI rate.

Only saving grace is that of the sites we stayed on, we did pay less than the standard tariffs but that's not the point - if ACSI say that's the rate, that's what we should be paying. One €16 site even said they'd be losing money if they say took the exchange rate on the day we arrived. To me, any booking is better than no booking.

Rant over, sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

deefordog said:


> As an aside but on the subject of UK ACSI sites, we've just emailed ACSI to let them know that of the 8 sites we stayed on in Wales and the South West in 2015, all but one either simply made the prices up or offered a "discount" off their standard pitch fee. None of these 7 sites' prices bore any resemblance to the ACSI Euro rate,
> 
> be interesting to see what the reply is....probably "tough-we can't do anything about it"
> 
> ...


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

In our experience, most UK ACSI sites that we've had contact with, won't entertain Euros. Might as well try paying in bog rolls.


We've been in contact with ACSI via email since May this year. It took them six months to reply to the last email. Their communication is worse than anything we've ever experienced, even phone calls don't get through.


We sort of accepted that whilst we weren't getting the ACSI rate, we were getting a better deal than the basic ACSI pitch which, IIRC, is one shower, 6A EHU, non-hard standing. It would be easy for the sites to justify uplifting their prices if they just said "well, you're getting hard standing, 10/16A, unlimited showers" etc. but they don't. This I feel is ACSI's fault as the Camping Card scheme can't have been explained correctly in the first place.


ACSI have told us in writing that the UK sites should be charging for example €16 and then on the day of arrival, covert this to GBP. If this is less than the site's break even cost, then the site have to swallow it. This isn't how things work in practice though. You might get a reply from ACSI round about March 2016 lol.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

blondel said:


> I think that if you have a rolling DD and have registered with the site you are a member - but like you I find that the website is confusing and unclear about this. However I cannot find a reference to the app being free for next year


If you go to the Webshop on the ACSI site you should see a banner advertisement for the combined 2016 CC and App. Its definitely there, I have just had a look:grin2:. As far as the membership thing is concerned I have both a rolling DD and I am registered - in so far as I have an account on their site with my e-mail and a password. I am going to give their Customer Services a call just to try and clarify the situation. Its not really a problem but I would like to get to the bottom of it.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The experience I have had with UK ACSI sites is that the price paid has been worked out on the day we pay (whether by phone in advance, or on the day) and has reflected the exchange rate for that day as advised by Mr Google or similar. 

Andy

P.S. Its a bit like getting a duff meal in a restaurant. If you pay what YOU consider a reasonable sum, and provide your contact details so the restaurant can pursue you through the court then you have NOT committed any offence so if they threaten to call the old bill. let them, you have nothing to fear. 

However if you refuse to pay anything then you have committed an offence. I have done this about three times now. Just be polite but firm "The meal was not up to standard and I am not prepared to pay £XXX. I AM however prepared to pay £YYY, here is the money and these are my details if you wish to pursue the matter through the courts" Never ever heard any more (but then I know the law!!)

Andy


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe "we" should start a thread listing those UK ACSI sites that play ball and those that don't? But then again, if ACSI do take some advice pre 2016 and make clear how the Camping Card works to site owners, then we may not get a true picture based on 2015 experience.


I wonder what ACSI actually say to sites before they sign up? Not much I guess as not many sites understand what's expected.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

deefordog said:


> I wonder what ACSI actually say to sites before they sign up? Not much I guess as not many sites understand what's expected.


One would assume all participating sites have to sign some sort of contractual ACSI terms and conditions each year?

But presumably, some in the UK just do not bother to follow the T&Cs.

If I were to be cynical, it could be suggested - they want the publicity and additional business, but not to play fair by the rules concerning charges. :frown2:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Rather interestingly my 2016 ACSI Card directories arrived today from Vicarious Books. Seems very early as its normally second week of December.


David


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

klyne said:


> Rather interestingly my 2016 ACSI Card directories arrived today from Vicarious Books. Seems very early as its normally second week of December.
> 
> David


Likewise, I was surprised to see mine had arrived when I got home from work, I wasn't expecting it until at least next week.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

I ordered my 2016 ACSI with Vicarious Books on Monday and received it today. Well impressed.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, got my guide and discount card today!

Interestingly, the bumf in the book says they had a massive increase in business last year with over 500,000 sold. Sounds a lot to me - obviously popular. 

Mike


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Anyone got it direct from Holland yet? Graham


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We stayed at a small campsite in Slovenia a couple of years ago and asked if they had considered signing up to ACSI. They said they had considered this but couldnt afford it because the ACSI registration fee €1000. Maybe this is why some UK sites arent prepared to go below their 'break-even' cost.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

bb46 said:


> We stayed at a small campsite in Slovenia a couple of years ago and asked if they had considered signing up to ACSI. They said they had considered this but couldnt afford it because the ACSI registration fee €1000. Maybe this is why some UK sites arent prepared to go below their 'break-even' cost.


I suppose it depends on how busy that site is as they would only need an extra 100 customer to cover the that extra cost at the lowest rate and not so many if they went for one of the higher rates. They would risk some of their current customers switching over to ACSI rather than pay the campsites usual fees. It must be a dilemma for many sites.

David


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

klyne said:


> I suppose it depends on how busy that site is as they would only need an extra 100 customer to cover the that extra cost at the lowest rate and not so many if they went for one of the higher rates. They would risk some of their current customers switching over to ACSI rather than pay the campsites usual fees. It must be a dilemma for many sites.
> 
> David


Hi,

When we stayed at a large site near Port Grimaud in France a couple of years ago it was fairly busy maybe half the touring pitches in use. As we walked along the beach to the port to get the ferry to St Trop we passed a non ACSI site which was open but was virtually empty. Many of the ACSI sites we have stayed at in May/June have been busy whereas at some non ACSI sites we have almost been the only customer :frown2:

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just seen that Briarfields don't feature in the 2016 book. They were there 2015


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Just seen that Briarfields don't feature in the 2016 book. They were there 2015


I've also noticed that there are one or two sites I'm familiar with that were in the ACSI Camping Card discount scheme last year, but not in 2016.

Having said that, the total number of sites has grown by just over 200 for next year, compared to this. :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Stayed at Briarfields twice this year and were charged £15 a night. They didn't want to see our ACSI card but we were happy (sort of) at £15 as the "normal" rate was somewhat more. However, that's not the point as at the time we stayed the true ACSI rate should have been c.£12.40 IIRC. Seems that there are "mates rates" to be had but we'd never been before and got Scott's (the owner) rates lol.


ACSI have asked that I send a list (10+ UK sites) to them that we visited in 2015, all but one made up their own rates (more than the ACSI rate) and not what the true ACSI rate should have been when the Euro/GBP exchange rate was taken into account. Doubt ACSI will do anything though lol.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Got our book a week ago from Vicarious Books. 
I've not had time to look at it yet in any detail but wondered if anyone has any idea, as a general rule, what's the difference between the price bands?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The actual prices for 2016 are 11, 13, 15, 17 and 19 Euros as posted by the OP. Is that what you meant? Or were you alluding to the difference between the campsites at those prices?

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We don't have subscription to ACSI as we tend to travel abroad in the high season however we do travel in the UK in the rest of the year.

Do you think it would be worth subscribing on this basis? i.e. if we can get enough value from UK off peak sites to cover the cost?

When I finish work we'll certainly subscribe then as we'll be going abroad off season, more.

TIA

Graham:smile2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry Caulkhead - I did mean what is the difference between the campsites.
I haven't had time to look yet - wondered if anyone had a lot of experience of them and could give us a general idea. I'm assuming its facilities and location.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Sorry Caulkhead - I did mean what is the difference between the campsites.
> I haven't had time to look yet - wondered if anyone had a lot of experience of them and could give us a general idea. I'm assuming its facilities and location.


As a general rule, sites in popular locations, particularly coastal areas, tend to charge the max rate (16 Euros in 2015) even if their facilities are not up to much. On the other hand some really cracking sites with great facilities but in less popular rural areas will charge one of the lower rates. We have paid 12 Euros for some fantastic little sites and 16 for some really poor ones. It's the age old principle of supply and demand at work :grin2:. Just to qualify the above! By 'really poor' I mean in terms of the facilities on offer not the overall quality of the site. So far we have never been to an ACSI site where we have had reason to complain.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Neither have we

Even the more expensive ones 

We get hot showers, emptying facilities, electric

Some close to towns etc

Some not, but they have pools, lakes, all available in season

So ok weareoutof season

But that's the reason we are paying the lower cost

Suits us

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

With 3,142 campsites featured next year there is bound to be a complete cross-section and variety of places to stay.

We have previously stayed at some slightly dubious ACSI sites, but not really had any reason to formally complain. And it does vary depending on the geographic location - one comes to mind on the outskirts of Paris. It was just OK, but I don't think we'd bother to return, even though it was quite convenient and the owner friendly.

Out of curiosity, I've had a look at some of the sites that will be charging just €11 euro in 2016 (£7.97 in today's money) - and they generally look and sound OK for what they offer. The reality may of course be different, but who knows. We'd certainly be up for trying some of them.

As an aside, we especially like the fact that there are 30 naturist resorts included. 

Mike


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Even if you use the ACSI book in high season, and pay the normal tariff, it's still a useful indication of the quality of the site. You also have a comprehensive breakdown of all the facilities available.

I follow the number of stars as a guideline, it's a pretty reliable indicator. I am wary of sites where they rave about the views in the comments - it usually means the site facilities are nothing to rave about.

In Switzerland, they convert the euro figure to Swiss Francs at the current rate, but there's sometimes a hefty add-on for bin-bags/local taxes.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Graham

see this link

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/united-kingdom

then click on map to see where sites are. 45 in UK next year


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As we never book

The site is of no account

If it's lovely we stay if not we move on

We understand we are not going to get the whole package

A hot shower, hot water in the washing up, and electric is fine

And somewhere where the hound can walk, preferabally run

We cook so don't even need a nearby town

We can leave the hound for 3 to 4 hrs during the day

In return we cook and eat our evening meal with him

As he eats his

Aldra


----------

